# Score!!!!!! Jackpot



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Today my dad asked me if I would come to his work and do some cleaning in the storage room, as I was cleaning I came apon 6 large boxes, full of HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS, and more........ So I asked my dad what he wanted me to do with this stuff, and he said "I don't care take it" So SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I also was able to get about 20 packs of spider web, and 4 spiders. I have not looked in all the boxes but I will keep you all posted.

P.S.
I ALSO GOT PAID $50.00 for my work + all the stuff

Lotus


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sweet .. aren't you a lucky little devil? Cool prop's and some money .. what could be better?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You gotta open those boxes and let us know what's in 'em.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats Lotus! Hurry up and open the rest of those boxes, the suspense is killing me


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

man, where does your dad work anyway? Nice find!


----------

